# Adirondack Chairs



## lsweeney (Jul 3, 2012)

Adirondack Chairs,#1 cypress , two weeks in the making ( only worked in the cool of the mornings). I haven't stained them yet, I did glue every joint. First flat work that I have done in years, fun ,but lathe work is faster...


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice work Larry! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 3, 2012)

lsweeney said:


> Adirondack Chairs,#1 cypress , two weeks in the making ( only worked in the cool of the mornings). I haven't stained them yet, I did glue every joint. First flat work that I have done in years, fun ,but lathe work is faster...


Hi Larry; They appear to be Norm Abram's pattern? Up to 2006, I had made well over 100+. I used to donate 3 each year as prizes to the Recreation Committee of our summer trailer park. I gave up a few years ago.

I had a template made up for the pieces, and could make 3 of them in 2 6 hour days. I used 5/4 Cedar deck boards. 

A word of advice, if you stain or finish them, be prepared to do that every 2nd year or less.

His was the best Adirondac chair pattern I ever found, especially the seating being very easy to extricate yourself from the chair!

Grab a cool one and sit back and relax! Nice job, well done!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good fun project ---- I bought one for $29 at ACE and used it for the pattern to make 3 more - I made mine a bit heavier and stronger than the pattern.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been telling myself for years I need to make some of those (also been wanting to do a Morris chair or two for inside). Great job!


----------



## lsweeney (Jul 3, 2012)

*$29.00 chairs*

Boy, I wish you had have told me before I built these.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2012)

lsweeney said:


> Boy, I wish you had have told me before I built these.


Don't lament - I think they raised the price to $39.00 the last time I saw them there and that was a couple of years ago,


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool project for a hot time of the year.  Bet they were used over the holiday for some nice sittin'................








Scott (love 'em) B


----------



## Katya (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone here ever used the Lee Valley plan for a folding Adirondack chair?  We're thinking of making a set of those.

Catherine


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 5, 2012)

Katya said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Lee Valley plan for a folding Adirondack chair? We're thinking of making a set of those.
> 
> Catherine


 
I have. They are really nice chairs that use a fair amount of wood. I made mine out of poplar, just because it was easiest to find here, and then used white varathane to coat them. Turned out really nice.

They don't fold up all that small and after the first couple of seasons storing them I stopped folding them. If I did them again I'd do the non-folding.

I also did the footstool.

All my friends wanted me to make them some. Until they found out how much the wood cost.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 5, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 5, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> All my friends wanted me to make them some. Until they found out how much the wood cost.




There's the rub - my family all thinks that wood is cheap, so I often get "Andrew could make us one of those"...

I don't have the heart to say no!


----------



## PennedDown (Jul 5, 2012)

I've done the same as Mack...built over 100 of these in the last 15 years for co-workers and pretty much every neighbor where I last lived. One guy wanted 8 to go around a fire pit he built and wanted them out of white oak. These were beautiful and HEAVY and after 9 years exposed still look wonderful. I used Olympia maxi outdoor stain and sprayed it on until it dripped and he's done that about every 2-3 years and the rain just beads off of them. I usually built these out of 3/4 red cedar, but after building these with the white oak for him, I replaced my 4 with the oaks. They're the perfect chair to enjoy a nice cigar and a Weller :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 5, 2012)

I could never decide if I wanted to build the 'Jake's Chair' version
or this one:

Of course... one of them would have to be black :tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2012)

Katya said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Lee Valley plan for a folding Adirondack chair? We're thinking of making a set of those.
> 
> Catherine


 I didn't use Lee Valley plans but agree with the other poster that they don't fold up that small.  I only made two folding then I made 4 or 5 non folding.


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 5, 2012)

I made 2 fish-shaped Adirondack chairs with footstools and a matching table several years ago and lost them to Hurricane Ike. 

We brought them in the house when we left (weekend house) - and to get an Adirondack chair through a doorway is a PITA...so If I build them again, they would be folding chairs just for that reason.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well for as often as I ever go through a door with them I decided it ain't worth the bother to make them folding.  Truth is the pattern I use could be made semi-folding fairly easily I would just use bushings in a couple of places and add possibley 2 pull pins.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice job Larry! Been meaning to make one for a long time but haven't got around to it.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 6, 2012)

The chairs are really nice. I can't stop going back to look at how many buffing wheels you have on the Jet in the back of the first picture. How many wheels are there?


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't notice that...looks like 6 wheels to me.


----------



## sbarton22 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is awesome! So, how much a board ft is the cypress and, more or less how many bdft do you think it takes to crank one of these bad boys out?


----------



## lsweeney (Jul 8, 2012)

*Got em stained*

They took 16 board feet of cypress for each chair, cypress around here is selling for about $4.50 a board foot. But I must confess that I have a very good friend, who had some very old clear 1"x10" from an old house, now I did have to fill some nail holes, sand a lot ,etc but I got a  good deal on what I used...


----------

